# Does prosecco have health benefits?



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2016)

So is this the news we were all waiting for? The suggestion that drinking prosecco is good for us has resurfaced on social media just in time for the Christmas party season. But is it true?

*Well, it actually crops up fairly regularly*
Quite a few studies have looked at the potential health benefits of a moderate amount of champagne/prosecco/cava - though not recently.

It appears the seasonal tradition for having sparkling alcoholic drinks has sparked renewed interest.

The suggestion is that these drinks can help your heart and circulation by improving the way blood vessels work, because they contain polyphenols, which are plant chemicals from red and white grapes. These increase the availability of nitric oxide which controls blood pressure.

There have also been a number of stories about a polyphenol called reservatrol found in red wine - but in 2014 those claims were said to be "overhyped".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/38183588


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 5, 2016)

It always amuses me when people rant on about eating 'naturally' and avoiding 'toxins' from stuff like Aspartame and herbicides when there are only traces of them, yet will happily ingest a proven toxin and carcinogen like alcohol in relatively massive doses without seeing a problem.


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 5, 2016)

I will continue to enjoy my prosecco Moreso knowing it may be doing me good. Well it certainly makes me feel good when I'm drinking it so that's a positive!!


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 5, 2016)

When I was doctoring every single patient I saw who had cancer had drunk water, so that's obviously bad for you. Prosecco sounds like a good alternative to stay safe.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> When I was doctoring every single patient I saw who had cancer had drunk water, so that's obviously bad for you. Prosecco sounds like a good alternative to stay safe.


Why have we not been warned?


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 5, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Why have we not been warned?


http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html - Consider yourself warned, wake up sheeple, it's time to ban it now!


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice one, Chris


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> I will continue to enjoy my prosecco Moreso knowing it may be doing me good. Well it certainly makes me feel good when I'm drinking it so that's a positive!!


Enjoy Linda !  I will be out tomorrow only two beers but does my head the world of good   (less stress)


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 5, 2016)

Good for you Hobie. A little of what you fancy and all that!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 5, 2016)

I really think it's more the excellent company I always keep that is part of each Prosecco experience, that does me good.  You she I might be feelin really grumpy and think 'these people are orrible' - but after I shtart downing the Prosheekco, theys all seem to get muchly nicer. er.  An beterer luckin an all.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Good for you Hobie. A little of what you fancy and all that!


 Thank you Linda. I was out on fri nt & had a pig of a job on fri. To high for me & that's not like me, triple extension ladders over a stair case putting 4ft fittings in, diffusers & tubes. Stunt work when you are hanging on with one mit . Had 3 beers that nt


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 5, 2016)

Scary work  Bet it felt good to get your feet back on the ground with those beers!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 6, 2016)

I'd happily climb up that ladder Hobie.  Trouble is - I can't get down a ladder again!  Where our loft access is we can't fit a loft ladder - we keep saying we'll move it but yet another job we haven't got round to.  So anyway whereas my darling husband happily goes to the platform at the top of the stepladder we own and hoiks himself up with his arms I, being a wimp, can't - so he kindly fetched the ordinary but wooden cos it's elderly extension ladder into the house for me.  Up I went NP and merrily strode from joist to joist doing whatever it was, then tried to come back down to earth again.  Must have took me half an hour.  The same had happened 20 years previously when my sis and BIL were building a house, invited to look at the view they'd have from the bedrooms before the stairs went in.  Up I went pdq - but to step onto the ladder again through a HOLE .... eek.  Thought I should have grown out of it by the time I went up the loft - but I hadn't.  In fact these days I have trouble with all 'edges' even though there's eg a 600 year old massively wide stone rampart between me and it.  Aaargghh!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I'd happily climb up that ladder Hobie.  Trouble is - I can't get down a ladder again!  Where our loft access is we can't fit a loft ladder - we keep saying we'll move it but yet another job we haven't got round to.  So anyway whereas my darling husband happily goes to the platform at the top of the stepladder we own and hoiks himself up with his arms I, being a wimp, can't - so he kindly fetched the ordinary but wooden cos it's elderly extension ladder into the house for me.  Up I went NP and merrily strode from joist to joist doing whatever it was, then tried to come back down to earth again.  Must have took me half an hour.  The same had happened 20 years previously when my sis and BIL were building a house, invited to look at the view they'd have from the bedrooms before the stairs went in.  Up I went pdq - but to step onto the ladder again through a HOLE .... eek.  Thought I should have grown out of it by the time I went up the loft - but I hadn't.  In fact these days I have trouble with all 'edges' even though there's eg a 600 year old massively wide stone rampart between me and it.  Aaargghh!


Try watching a few Fred Dibnah videos


----------



## trophywench (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh I can watch someone else eg Fred hanging off a steeple etc no prob.  Just want to throw up when I'm up there.  We walked all the way up the ramps to the top of the giralda at Seville Cathedral and I was looking forward to seeing the city from that height - unfortunately the parapet was so high all either of us could see was the flipping sky.  Ruddy waste of effort ! - and no chance of feeling nauseous whatever.


----------

